# Some new additions to my soap box



## pepperi27 (Dec 22, 2007)

I finally got a new camera so these are the photos I recently took. Mind you it took me three days to figure it out but I think I did. These photos  still need work but I think I'm getting there. Just started a new job so my time is limited cause I'm always tired. So finally I have four days off so I'll be making extras of items I sold for xmas and taking pics of soap!

Money wash soap






Rosemary Mint





Pomegranate Vanilla





Issey Miyake Type for men





Romance mix of ylang ylang and rose jasmine





Hand Milled Goats milk oatmeal and honey





Dry skin shave soap with wkc





Coolwater type for men





Autumn Spice specially made for my favorite smf peeps! LOL





Drakar type for men





Anti Negativity soap





Vanilla Mint Foot Soap with brown sugar





Just thought I'd share since I rarely get the chance!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work Pepper!

What is an anti-negativity bar?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 22, 2007)

Anti negativity.... Boy do I know some people who whould benefit from that!!!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 22, 2007)

LOL tab you kill me! Anti negativity simply put helps cleanse out your aura because with everyone you come into  contact with you pick up some of their negativity. Ever wonder why one day your happy then you hang out with someone who is depressing and nothing goes right in their life? Well you pick up some of their baggage whether you want to or not. Imagine me I'm a tarot reader so I pick up a lot of things I dont want!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work, perreri27     I need a long shower right now with that anti-negativity bar, but make mine a double!    You are cranking out the soaps now......great! 8) 

Paul...


----------



## itsmeroro (Dec 22, 2007)

Gosh, I think that A.N. soap would be a HIT at dog shows!!!    Great name and idea!

ps. you have nice handwriting!  

Cheers!  RoRo


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 23, 2007)

thank you roro! Really my teacher always said I write like chicken scratch LOL. Really an anti negativity soap for dogs?


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 23, 2007)

Beautiful soaps, Pepperi.  So, what's Money Wash soap and will it help with the fast approaching tax season?  :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 23, 2007)

WOW those are nice soaps.  I thought the money wash soap was for laundering money!!!  hahahahahahah I didn't know you actually needed soap for that!  hahahahah just kidding....too much egg nog today


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dragon you are hilarious! LOL Well you use money wash just like regular soap only to help money come into your life. Now for my disclaimer LOL it won't make you get rich or win the lottery(id be filthy rich by now!) But it will help you. My sister used this soap once and didnt tell me. Two weeks later she told me that she got a raise three days after she used the soap! I was super happy and hell so was she. She received a two dollar raise! I had a customer purchase the soap adn the candle for money. She burned the candle in her massage shop and had customers coming in all week for at least two weeks. Anyway I was glad to help. I always use it when I need but only when I need.

ETA: I may make some love soap and candles for my favorite smf peeps for the swap! Hmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

PEPPER! I WILL TAKE 8 OF THOSE MONEY BARS! I WILL SCRUB BEFORE EACH SHOW I DO!

IM SERIOUS GIMME GIMME GIMME!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 24, 2007)

No problem shannon pm me your addy and I will send you a sample along with a money candle


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 30, 2007)

I just saw your post and had to comment on how wonderful and inviting your soaps look!  I hope I can someday be as skilled as you are.      The packaging looks so professional, too.  Wonderful!!


----------



## itsmeroro (Dec 30, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> thank you roro! Really my teacher always said I write like chicken scratch LOL. Really an anti negativity soap for dogs?



  Well, I suppose you could use that for the dogs though I dont think they need it much - its the people!  Well, most are really nice, but there are a few who could use a good bar.

Cheers!

Rachelle (roro)


----------

